# JetBeam RRT-1 VS SolarForce Skyline 1 Plus some fun pics



## black kamagong (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi guys,

We did a side by side comparison of the RRT-1 and the Skyline 1, both super throwers. Enjoy

25 meters











50 meters










Field Shot 1










Field Shot 2










200 + meters










Side By Side











We did some fun pics, we did our Star Wars bit not to mention im a Star Wars fan, when i saw how strong the RRT-1 and Skyline 1 was I got the idea to shoot some fun pics. Im the one with the twin light sabers

Twin Lightsabers










VS!

Trish Danes Sempio VS our photograper Joel Jaime





Trish VS Me





Arnel Pascua with his rendition of a Sperm trail hahaha he's funny crazy that way


----------



## black kamagong (Dec 17, 2009)

Almost forgot, on the 200+ meter shot, when we went back to our cars which was around 70 meters away where we shot the pics and i tried both lights again, it still reached the building! REALLY REALLY strong lights:twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Dec 17, 2009)

Those are EXCELLENT photos!


----------



## strinq (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh my, awesome lightsaber pics man!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Dec 17, 2009)

Fantastic photos, certainly are entertaining beamshots!


----------



## jslappa (Dec 17, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for taking the time to post. 

Question, what's the retail cost of each of those lights and what emmiters does each use?

John


----------



## black kamagong (Dec 17, 2009)

jslappa said:


> Great pics! Thanks for taking the time to post.
> 
> Question, what's the retail cost of each of those lights and what emmiters does each use?
> 
> John



Hi john, the rrt-1 is around $128 SRP and the skyline is around $100 bucks

thanks guys for the kind compliments, we sure had fun doing them


----------



## lightmyway (Dec 17, 2009)

Impressive, Nice beamshots.Looks like the Skyline has more spill.


----------



## Daylo (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome pics, I have been debating about picking up a Skyline and this may have just pushed me over the edge.

Very cool comparison shots.


----------



## T-3 (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent beam shots! Those both look like very impressive lights!! :thinking:


----------



## brianch (Dec 17, 2009)

This is taking beamshots to a whole new level :twothumbs


----------



## black kamagong (Dec 18, 2009)

T-3 said:


> Excellent beam shots! Those both look like very impressive lights!! :thinking:



Yup Yup they are both super strong lights, I only wish we had a target that's around 300 to 400 meters away so i can test them at those distances:devil:


----------



## Hawkeye75 (Dec 18, 2009)

Way cool thanks for the pics!


----------



## palomino77 (Dec 18, 2009)

The exposure on the skyline was much longer then on RRT-1, you can tell by the background lights,,, using the same exposure, the RRT-1 would look brighter then skyline. :thumbsup:


----------



## Conan (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow nice pics bro! :twothumbs


----------



## Jimdo (Dec 18, 2009)

Way Cool. Thanks for Posting those.


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice pics.
Both lights look impresive.
Looks like you had a ton of fun. 
Thanks.


----------



## k594 (Dec 18, 2009)

very cool pics thanks! lovecpf


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 18, 2009)

You have some effing GREAT beamshots! 


Thanks


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 18, 2009)

:laughing:

Love the light sabers


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 18, 2009)

I cannot believe your pals agreed to be flashed by those light cannons @ 25m... hope they were wearing SPF 30+ Sunscreen and OAKLEY ThermoNuclear eye protection... Skin cancer ain't no funny thing!


----------



## linterno (Dec 18, 2009)

palomino77 said:


> The exposure on the skyline was much longer then on RRT-1, you can tell by the background lights,,, using the same exposure, the RRT-1 would look brighter then skyline. :thumbsup:


I tought the same and saved some images to my hard drive to see EXIF information.

In field shot 1 skyline expose time was 8 seconds and RRT-1 was 13 seconds. At 25 meters skyline exposure time was 13 seconds and RRT-1 was 15 seconds.

For a better comparison all the camera setting should be the same.

I am just curious about EXIF information on exposure time which shows 15 seconds and people don't even look blur.

Any ways great pictures and effects.


----------



## Light11 (Dec 18, 2009)

:kewlpics:


----------



## turboBB (Dec 19, 2009)

lol, BK, this is one of the more entertaining threads I've read in a while. Thx a lot for the shots and the humor. 

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## k594 (Dec 19, 2009)

this thread actualy sold me on the  RRT-1. 
now i have to explain to my wife why it is i really NEED one of these


----------



## bob4apple (Dec 19, 2009)

> _In field shot 1 skyline expose time was 8 seconds and RRT-1 was 13 seconds. At 25 meters skyline exposure time was 13 seconds and RRT-1 was 15 seconds.
> 
> For a better comparison all the camera setting should be the same.
> 
> I am just curious about EXIF information on exposure time which shows 15 seconds and people don't even look blur._



A 15 second exposure would show major blur. I think it more likely that the exposure was 1/15th of a second. Most cameras will show 15 to indicate 1/15th and *15s* to indicate 15 seconds. It is therefore very easy to make that kind of mistake- I know I have many, many times.


----------



## black kamagong (Dec 19, 2009)

bob4apple said:


> A 15 second exposure would show major blur. I think it more likely that the exposure was 1/15th of a second. Most cameras will show 15 to indicate 1/15th and *15s* to indicate 15 seconds. It is therefore very easy to make that kind of mistake- I know I have many, many times.



Yes i forgot to mention that i did notice that there was a difference in pictures for the RRT-1 and Skyline.

I really dont know much about cameras and any suggestions on the settings for cameras for best beamshot pics that would actually be closest to actual eye recognition would be a great help to us since we will do the other models by january. 

I kinda remembered that our photographer mentioned that he was having problems with the extreme white out or hot spot of the lights showing up in our pics.

Hope to hear your suggestions


----------



## black kamagong (Dec 19, 2009)

Fusion_m8 said:


> I cannot believe your pals agreed to be flashed by those light cannons @ 25m... hope they were wearing SPF 30+ Sunscreen and OAKLEY ThermoNuclear eye protection... Skin cancer ain't no funny thing!




Hehe i did tell them to bring sunglasses which gave them a puzzled look since we were shooting at night hahaha


----------



## bob4apple (Dec 19, 2009)

For a fair comparison of beamshots, you'd need to use identical *Manual* exposures (using the same shutter speed and f-stop).

A tripod will reduce blur, along with opening the lens up to let in more light, thereby getting faster shutter speeds.

If using a digital camera, just check the LCD to match what you see, and remember you can bracket exposures in case you decide you like lighter or darker than what you're seeing.


----------



## bob4apple (Dec 19, 2009)

By the way, those are great shots, and I wonder how many people
were woken up in that building you guys illuminated.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah I'm surprised it didn't set off the emergency sprinkler system too....


----------



## black kamagong (Dec 19, 2009)

bob4apple said:


> For a fair comparison of beamshots, you'd need to use identical *Manual* exposures (using the same shutter speed and f-stop).
> 
> A tripod will reduce blur, along with opening the lens up to let in more light, thereby getting faster shutter speeds.
> 
> If using a digital camera, just check the LCD to match what you see, and remember you can bracket exposures in case you decide you like lighter or darker than what you're seeing.



Thanks for the tip Bob:twothumbs

I was thinking if the people in the building were thinking that aliens were out to get them or if a SWAT team was preparing a breach in their building hehehe


----------



## nutzz (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you think the Skyline is around the 300 lumens claimed?.
What do you think are the chances of solarforce bringing out some extension tubes and new leds for it?.


----------



## black kamagong (Dec 20, 2009)

nutzz said:


> Do you think the Skyline is around the 300 lumens claimed?.
> What do you think are the chances of solarforce bringing out some extension tubes and new leds for it?.



Sorry bro, dont really know if its 300lumens, i doubt that you can put an extention tube on them because it says up to 6 volt only.


----------



## Jvalera (Dec 21, 2009)

Im getting nostalgic, I remember Quezon Blvd... and manual photography...and with the chicks..lol
somebody got the the f stops and aperature settings right on.. Im kinda impressed ..what a change,..quite dramatic as far as beamshot portrayals go and senario. Pare.. now I got to get one
thanks to you Im broke again


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome pics.....and nice to see that you guys had fun doing this. The skyline put out a bigger spot then the rrt.....in the pics i could see the clothes on the person in the field better. Do you guys think that the skyline has better color rendition or is it my old age...lol.


----------



## black kamagong (Dec 22, 2009)

Jvalera said:


> Im getting nostalgic, I remember Quezon Blvd... and manual photography...and with the chicks..lol
> somebody got the the f stops and aperature settings right on.. Im kinda impressed ..what a change,..quite dramatic as far as beamshot portrayals go and senario. Pare.. now I got to get one
> thanks to you Im broke again




Haha thanks pare, your not alone, im broke too, damn flashlights!


----------



## black kamagong (Dec 22, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Awesome pics.....and nice to see that you guys had fun doing this. The skyline put out a bigger spot then the rrt.....in the pics i could see the clothes on the person in the field better. Do you guys think that the skyline has better color rendition or is it my old age...lol.



the skyline has a brighter white tint to it so maybe thats why?:thinking:


----------



## Haz (Dec 22, 2009)

Great photos, i really like the light sabre battle


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info pare.....you need to take both lights into Manila and start your own disco club there......lol.


----------



## droeun (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow those are great beamshots!


----------



## jimbo231 (Mar 4, 2010)

Are these really that bright or does the slow shutter speed make them appear way brighter on the pic then you would actually see?


----------



## bigchelis (Mar 4, 2010)

I had both the Skyline 1 and the Skyline 2.

The downside is they both need 2 CR123 primaries for full output. I know I tested the lumens to confirm this

The Skyline I = 147.7 turn-on lumens with 20,000 calculated 1 meter lux

The Skyline II = 185.4 turn-on lumens with 13,175 calculated 1 meter lux

After I saw these awesome pictures I really had my hopes up and expected at least 240ish OTF lumens like the Tiablo A10, but no way Jose.


----------



## ginaz (Mar 4, 2010)

can anyone compare the skyline to the pro-1?


----------



## bigchelis (Mar 4, 2010)

ginaz said:


> can anyone compare the skyline to the pro-1?


 

I just returned the Pro to Craig, but the Solarforce Pro is nearly twice the thrower with over 220ish OTF to boot. Plus, the pro will allow for 2 CR123 rechargeable 3.7v:twothumbs


----------



## ArmyMedicDad (Mar 4, 2010)

jimbo231 said:


> Are these really that bright or does the slow shutter speed make them appear way brighter on the pic then you would actually see?


Don't think the OP ever fully explained the discrepancy between the exposure times. If that EXIF data is correct, then it would be unfair to compare these lights based on beamshots. Saw these same photos in another forum but also included the Jetbeam RRT-2. The exposure times were also different over there.

For the 200+ meter comparisons
Jetbeam RRT-1 - 8 seconds
Jetbeam RRT-2 - 15 seconds (and not 1/15)
Skyline I - 6 seconds

Hardly comparable.


----------



## ginaz (Mar 5, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> the Solarforce Pro is nearly twice the thrower :twothumbs


 
can't wait to get mine!


----------



## hk dave (Mar 5, 2010)

Hehe Fun!


----------



## MTL-TL (Mar 8, 2010)

Is it the camera or is it your RRT-1 eating something mine can't digest?


----------



## ArmyMedicDad (Mar 8, 2010)

MTL-TL said:


> Is it the camera or is it your RRT-1 eating something mine can't digest?


I bet the camera was set on automatic instead of the photographer setting the aperture and speed manually (so all flashlights would have equal exposure).


----------



## MTL-TL (Mar 9, 2010)

ArmyMedicDad said:


> I bet the camera was set on automatic instead of the photographer setting the aperture and speed manually (so all flashlights would have equal exposure).



I have an RRT-1 but yours looks like it has 200 more lumens than mine :mecry:


----------



## LowFlux (Mar 9, 2010)

MTL-TL said:


> I have an RRT-1 but yours looks like it has 200 more lumens than mine :mecry:



Just a quick sample, on 2 of the pics I checked he has 13-15 second exposure times. This will automatically enhance the brightness of the lights to disproportionate levels.

Use an Exif viewer application and all the magic shall be revealed.


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 9, 2010)

Those lightsabers pics rocks!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Mar 9, 2010)

Amazing beamshots and pictures! Great job BK!


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice. I'll go with the Jetbeam. Oh, I miss philippines. Those powerful lights is a must/necessity in our country especially in provinces coz power shortage is regular.


----------



## black kamagong (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi guys, sorry for not replying, got swamped with work.

As I have said, i apologize for different settings, i just asked my friend to take the shots cuz i dont know anything about cameras hehehe

next time i will tell my friend to set it on the same settings on every shot.

Thank you very much for the suggestions guys :wave:


----------



## Midnight Oil (Jul 4, 2010)

How does the Dereelight DBS V3 with a XRE-R2 in a smooth reflector stack up against the RRT-1 and Skyline 1? Thanks.

[Edit] Hmm... I think Big C just answered my question in his previous post.


----------



## Rikr (Aug 29, 2011)

AWESOME PICTURES!!!!! I was waiting for Luke and Vader to jump in..... Great Job.


----------

